# Form , draw length



## Bowhunter163 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a video of my shot process as well of someone would like for me to send it .


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

What does your float pattern look like on target? Is it long and slow movements? Is it wanting to move to certain spots of the target? Like move down or up or to the sides and stay there.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

this thread has several techniques for fine tuning your draw length.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1891303

the draw length that you are comfortable with is the one you've shot the most. Maybe it's optimum or maybe not, but it's simply become comfortable over time.

Your form generally looks good. You seem to be leaning back a bit, but some great archers do the same thing. If it's a balance thing, OK, but if it's from a long draw length, you may want to experiment with shorter DL's.

What results are you getting? Are your groups good or all over the place.

If you are not happy with your shooting, you should get a coach to work with you. It's nearly impossible to give accurate evaluation of form over the internet. Someone who is standing right there can pick up on the little things that we can't see in a video.

JMHO,
Allen


----------

